# MistKing Schedule?



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, I recently installed a starter mistking system and was wondering what schedules you guys have on your systems? My Viv is an 18x18x24 planted with your standard bromeliads and tropical plants. I plan on having a group of 5 Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus Iquitos. It's a single nozzle. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I have mine going 3x a day for about 15 seconds, but I have lots of tanks on that system and it takes a few seconds to get going (build pressure). I consider this to be a drier season, too. As things get warmer, I will let it mist a little more frequently. I also have multiple nozzles for most of my tanks, so that may factor into what you set yours for. Does your tank have a place it drains automatically? That will determine how important it is for you to get it dialed in correctly. If I over mist, it just means I have to empty the overflows more often 

Mark


----------



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> I have mine going 3x a day for about 15 seconds, but I have lots of tanks on that system and it takes a few seconds to get going (build pressure). I consider this to be a drier season, too. As things get warmer, I will let it mist a little more frequently. I also have multiple nozzles for most of my tanks, so that may factor into what you set yours for. Does your tank have a place it drains automatically? That will determine how important it is for you to get it dialed in correctly. If I over mist, it just means I have to empty the overflows more often
> 
> Mark


it has about 3" of false bottom but no drainage.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That will help, but you will need to pay attention to how much you are accumulating down there. If it's a headache to get that water out of there once it's down in the drainage layer, you might want to cut back on the misting a little bit. You can balance things a bit by adjusting how much ventilation you have, too. You can cover the ventilation up a little more if you want water to stick around longer after a mist. My problem is usually the opposite, though. Many of my tanks don't have adequate ventilation and I end up misting them too much. The amount I mist is a balancing act between those tanks that don't have good ventilation and those that do.

Mark


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of those, "it depends" kind of answers. I have 2 tanks with separate MistKing systems. The smaller one gets 15 seconds in the morning and that's it. I have LEDs on this tank so it doesn't get too hot and stays fairly moist all day. My larger tank has T5HO lights and gets pretty warm. I start with 20 seconds in the morning and then gets two more 8 second bursts during the day for evaporative cooling.
I think most people generally start with 15 seconds in the morning. After that it kind of depends on your own tank needs if it needs any more throughout the day.


----------



## sntmods (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got about 3" of drainage in both of my 24x18x24 tanks.

I mist for 1 minute, 3 times daily, at the least. 9am, 3pm, 9pm.

Tank temp is typically between 70 and 80 degrees with humidity north of 90 percent.

I drain the accumulated water about once a week via suction hose.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

If you don't have a drain in your tank, it's a good idea to create a siphon access into your false bottom reservoir. A good version is a piece of 1/2" pipe (with a cap you can remove) inserted into the sustrate in a corner such that you can open the end and insert a siphon hose into the reservoir. Being able to drain your false bottom will allow the needs of your inhabitants to determine the misting schedule rather than the size/depth of your reservoir constraining how you mist.
In addition, the water in the false bottom is going to accumulate salt and tannins from the substrate above. Draining this water prevents it from putrifying to the point of spoiling the lower layers of your substrate.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

It depends on the types of plants you have... For example many orchids will rot if you water them too much. Its always easiest if all your plants have similar water requirements.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I mist 5 times per day for between 5 to 10 seconds. I have 6 nozzels on a 75 gallon viv. A great solution for the drainage problem that I have been using is an aqualifter pump. I insert a piece of hairline tubing into the drainage layer and connect this to the aqualifter pump which is in the stand. The pump goes on for about an hour each day and pumps any excess water out and into a waste water bucket. Its an easy and inexpensive solution and you never have to worry about flooding the substrate.


----------



## Bridgers (Apr 5, 2014)

I mist for 20 seconds in the morning at around 6 am, then for 2 seconds at 10:00, 12:00, 14:30. 

Then at 19:50 for 5 seconds. 

This keeps the humidity above 80% all day, and everything dries out between misting.

I think that there are so many things that can affect you, ventilation, leaf coverage, air currents, environmental temperatures etc, you just have to find what works for you.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Encyclia said:


> I have mine going 3x a day for about 15 seconds, but I have lots of tanks on that system and it takes a few seconds to get going (build pressure). I consider this to be a drier season, too. As things get warmer, I will let it mist a little more frequently. I also have multiple nozzles for most of my tanks, so that may factor into what you set yours for. Does your tank have a place it drains automatically? That will determine how important it is for you to get it dialed in correctly. If I over mist, it just means I have to empty the overflows more often
> 
> Mark


haha maybe I need to back down a bit then. I have mine set for 6 times 15 secs a day


----------



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

being the excited newbie that I am I find myself misting manually for a few minutes twice a day. Once In the morning and once in the evening. I am constantly worried about the water level in my false bottom so I don't burn out my pump for my water feature.


----------

